# This class is going to be hell.



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

So I went to my marketing class today. We went over the and syllabus.

The grade consists of quizzes, exams (midterm and final), a group projects/group homework assignments and a class participation grade.

Here's the kicker. The quizzes and exams combined make up less than 50 percent of the final grade. The majority of our grade is group work and participation.

And of course, this is one of those classes that normals will have an easy time with. The professor said that it's very easy to get an A in this class. This class is clearly designed for normals and extroverts. During the last part of the class I really tried to find the perfect opportunity to say something but of course I got beaten to the punch by the normals and extroverts

Groups aren't assigned either. We have to form our own. 

The worst part is, I'm not even a marketing major. I'm an accounting major. Yet, my university is making me take this for whatever reason.

I hate participation oriented classes with a passion.

/endrant


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> So I went to my marketing class today. We went over the syllabus blah blah
> 
> The grade consists of quizzes, exams (midterm and final), a group projects/group homework assignments and a class participation grade.
> 
> ...


Oh man that sounds horrible  There should be an option not to have to do the group work and presentations. I'd rather have another exam or have to write an essay then do this participation ****.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

apx24 said:


> Oh man that sounds horrible  There should be an option not to have to do the group work and presentations. I'd rather have another exam or have to write an essay then do this participation ****.


I was hoping to get straight A's this time around but it seems my hopes will be dashed again. I'll probably be lucky to come out of this class with a B.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Schools and their f***ing "participation marks".

Lazy teachers can't make their classes interesting enough, so they fall back on extortion.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Schools and their f***ing "participation marks".
> 
> Lazy teachers can't make their classes interesting enough, so they fall back on extortion.


Yeah I feel like truly good instructors don't need to force students to participate. They know how to make the student understand the material without making them speak in class. The best teachers I've ever had never required class participation. They were always incredibly clear and concise and minimized confusion to the fullest. No lame gimmicks. They just taught and did it well. They did their job as teachers by teaching students.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Are you in your first or second year? You're probably going to have a hell of a time in upper year accounting when you start discussing cases...


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

s2panda said:


> Are you in your first or second year? You're probably going to have a hell of a time in upper year accounting when you start discussing cases...


I am in my 3rd year but I'm behind. At first I majored in something else which didn't turn out so well. I changed my major so I'll be graduating a little late.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Ah. I'm currently switching out of accounting... lol.


----------



## NeverendingCycle (Oct 14, 2013)

I hate it when they make you form your own groups. The very definition of pain on Earth.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

I have two classes for which 50% of the final grade is based on seminar participation and I absolutely loathe them. Every single second. 

In one of them, my grade is actually pretty decent so far. It's a large classroom, and none of the students are particularly loud or domineering so it's a nice, relaxed environment. In the other, the room is small, and there are three or four very popular students who are not only very succinct, but also capable of making the entire class explode with laughter. It's too intimate a setting; I feel so out of place. Consequently, my grade isn't great, at all.

My only advice is to try to lay down a marker early on, ie say something to relieve the pressure. The longer you stay silent, the more difficult it becomes to speak.

Good luck.


----------



## hachiman115 (Jan 2, 2014)

I hate group projects as well. I had this one professor that made us do a group project. And she stated how she knows how everyone hates group projects and such. She chose the groups for us instead of letting us pick. And at the end on presentation day, when all the groups presented she gave us 100s for presenting as a group, and for being there. It was funny watching groups bickering over teammates that didn't show up and had a piece of the project. And the group members who skipped out got 0s. She did the project to teach us about teamwork and stuff, but I liked how she did it. And I really had a disliking for my group because we had poor communication, and I was the only one checking to make sure people were doing there parts. Everyone did there part for the most part of it.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Ha! I had to take that class awhile ago. You're probably taking marketing management. I lucked out in that course without having a huge participation grade; and instead, my instructor brought in guest speakers to relate the material to the class. 

I'll be graduating this term in accounting. Unfortunately my class is probably more hellish than yours: 75% of the grade consists of 20% participation and the rest is group work. I've already missed out on opportunities to speak in class on day 1 because the same people just yak yak yak yak. When they do that, they've basically made it impossible for anyone else to contribute (which is me). 

Maybe the best way to do is get the first word in and make that the main goal.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

NeverendingCycle said:


> I hate it when they make you form your own groups. The very definition of pain on Earth.


Exactly, I just think that when teachers do this, they are playing a massive practical joke on the loners in the class.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

NeverendingCycle said:


> I hate it when they make you form your own groups. The very definition of pain on Earth.


I don't even know how I'm going to even do this.

This is actually a hybrid class which means it has half the sessions while a lot of the lecture material is online. Next week is a special case. I don't go to this class all next week but I have to have my group.

How the **** is that supposed to work?

We have a an assignment where we introduce our selves over the class's website. I haven't done it yet but she hinted at that being the way we would form the groups.

Still this is going to suck.


----------



## s2panda (Dec 8, 2013)

Introduce online? Wouldn't you consider that a stroke of luck since that's so easy to do and let's you 'fake it'. It also gives you the opportunity to distinguish between who to avoid and who to befriend.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I did my introduction.

And of course it's lackluster compared to everyone else's. 

Just want this **** to be over.


----------



## TimeToBegin (Jul 7, 2011)

I hate bull**** classes like that. It's a waste of time, which I think is one of the most important resources a person can have, and money. It's annoying that these useless classes are the ones who require us to do things we find hard. And I always thought required participation is just a cop-out for teachers (yes, I call them all teachers, 'professors' makes it sound like they're so much better than any normal "unqualified" person who can most likely do a much better job at teaching than them) who don't really know how to fill class time. Lazy *******s are getting paid to do a job and they half-*** it, the students might as well run the class. Plus, forced participation is hardly ever 'good' participation. If I have something to say, I will say it. Otherwise people will just try to come up with something, ANYTHING, to say just for the sake of getting points. ****ing stupid.

On the other hand, when I mentioned that it's hard for us to do things like participation and whatnot, I have to say that I don't think the blame is all on them because I DO get anxiety and it IS possible to control so I am responsible in that aspect, but at the very least, I want to participate in something I actually give a damn about and I sure as hell don't want to be graded on it. To sum it up, I don't want to suffer and "learn better social skills" in a meaningless crap class.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

TimeToBegin said:


> I hate bull**** classes like that. It's a waste of time, which I think is one of the most important resources a person can have, and money. It's annoying that these useless classes are the ones who require us to do things we find hard. And I always thought required participation is just a cop-out for teachers (yes, I call them all teachers, 'professors' makes it sound like they're so much better than any normal "unqualified" person who can most likely do a much better job at teaching than them) who don't really know how to fill class time. Lazy *******s are getting paid to do a job and they half-*** it, the students might as well run the class. Plus, forced participation is hardly ever 'good' participation. If I have something to say, I will say it. Otherwise people will just try to come up with something, ANYTHING, to say just for the sake of getting points. ****ing stupid.
> 
> On the other hand, when I mentioned that it's hard for us to do things like participation and whatnot, I have to say that I don't think the blame is all on them because I DO get anxiety and it IS possible to control so I am responsible in that aspect, but at the very least, I want to participate in something I actually give a damn about and I sure as hell don't want to be graded on it. To sum it up, I don't want to suffer and "learn better social skills" in a meaningless crap class.


Totally agree.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Is accounting good for introverts and quiet people?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

s2panda said:


> You realize a professor's job not only involves lecturing but also research? I think you can imagine that most professors don't enjoy lecturing first year intro courses when most students have attitudes like yours.


lol what is that supposed to mean?
In your opinion, what attitude should students have towards forced class participation?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

This class is so extrovert biased it's not even ****ing funny. No wonder there's a high percentage of A's. The extroverts thrive in this class and think it's the easiest **** they've ever taken.

I mean really, you have to try to form groups online with a bunch of ****ing strangers.


----------

